# Asus Z170 Pro Gaming CPU FAN ERROR



## gruto (23. Januar 2016)

Moin moin,

Nachdem ich mir nun meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut habe, habe ich folgendes Problem:
Bei jedem Kaltstart erscheint beim booten die Meldung CPU FAN ERROR. Kühler ist ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B und dieser ist auch am CPU Fan Header angeschlossen. Er dreht auch und die Drehzahl wird auch im Bios angezeigt.

Folgendes habe ich schon versucht...leider ohne Erfolg:
-neustes Bios drauf
-im Bios die CPU Lüfterdrehzahl Überwachung abgeschaltet

Momentan habe ich abgeschaltet dass er nicht auf F1 warten soll und somit wenigstens durch bootet, aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein. Die Fehlermeldung ist trotzdem zu sehen.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee? Das Mainboard wird hier ja öfter empfohlen.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2016)

Im Mainboard unter "monitor" den  CPU ANschluss raussuchen und auf "ignore"stellen.

"Problem" ist, dass der Lüfter unter einer gewissen Drehazhl dreht, was bei seiner Größe aber gar kein Problem ist.
Die Mainboards haben aber eine gewisse Untergrenze festgelegt (meist was um 500rpm) unter der halt diese Meldung kommt. Bei deinem Mainboard lässt sich die Untergrenze weiter nach unten setzen oder eben ignorieren.

Wäre z.b. ein kleiner Kühler wie der Boxed drauf, wären 500rpm natürlich alamierend, bei einem Kühle wie deinem aber vollkommen normal


----------



## gruto (23. Januar 2016)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.

Habe ich aber auch schon versucht. Konnte sie auf 200rpm oder ignore stellen. Habe beides versucht Standardmäßg war sie auf 300rpm gestellt. Fehlermeldung bleibt komischerweise bestehen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Bios Update gemacht?


----------



## gruto (23. Januar 2016)

Wie oben geschrieben ist das aktuellste BIOS darauf.


----------



## rotmilan (23. Januar 2016)

gruto schrieb:


> -im Bios die CPU Lüfterdrehzahl Überwachung abgeschaltet
> 
> .



Im Bios unter Erweitert - Monitor - Q Fan Konfiguration - CPU Q Fan Steuerung
hast Du abgeschaltet/deaktiviert?
In welchem Anschluss (CPU FAN od CPU OPT) hast DU den Lüfter des CPU Kühler eingesteckt?


----------



## gruto (23. Januar 2016)

Der Lüfter ist am CPU FAN angeschlossen. 
Im BIOS ist die CPU FAN Steuerung abgeschaltet. Aber trotzdem kommt komischerweise dieser Fehler.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

Hast du den Lüfter mal an einem anderen Anschluss ausprobiert, bzw. mal einen Case Lüfter an den CPU Fan angeschlossen?


----------



## Shudushi (24. Januar 2016)

gruto schrieb:


> Bei jedem Kaltstart erscheint beim booten die Meldung CPU FAN ERROR. Kühler ist ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B und dieser ist auch am CPU Fan Header angeschlossen.



Hallo,
ich hänge mich hier mal an.

Ich kämpfe mit dem gleichen Problem. Selbst das allerneueste BIOS (v1105 vom 20.1.2016) bringt keine Besserung.
Wir können nur hoffen, dass irgendein zukünftiges BIOS das Problem löst, oder einen anderen Lüfter für den Thermalright kaufen. In einem englischsprachigen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die Thermalright-Lüfter eine kleine Verzögerung beim Anlaufen haben und das vom Asus-Mainboard als fehlerhafter Lüfter erkannt wird.


----------



## gruto (25. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den Lüfter mal an einem anderen Anschluss ausprobiert, bzw. mal einen Case Lüfter an den CPU Fan angeschlossen?



Habe ich nicht versucht denn der Lüfter an sich funktioniert ja und die rpm wird ja auch richtig angezeigt. 



Shudushi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hänge mich hier mal an.
> 
> Ich kämpfe mit dem gleichen Problem. Selbst das allerneueste BIOS (v1105 vom 20.1.2016) bringt keine Besserung.
> Wir können nur hoffen, dass irgendein zukünftiges BIOS das Problem löst, oder einen anderen Lüfter für den Thermalright kaufen. In einem englischsprachigen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die Thermalright-Lüfter eine kleine Verzögerung beim Anlaufen haben und das vom Asus-Mainboard als fehlerhafter Lüfter erkannt wird.



Ach noch jemand mit diesem Problem... 
Genau dieses Bios habe ich auch drauf. 
Komisch ist es aber schon. Wie gesagt ich habe es nun erstmal mit dem F1 überspringen "behoben". 
An sich leistet der Lüfter bzw Kühler ja Top Arbeit und ist sehr leise. Nur diese Mekdung nervt halt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2016)

Dann solltest du mal einen anderen Lüfter beim CPU Kühler probieren. Normaler Weise kann man da jeden anderen drauf machen, der wird ja nur geklammert.


----------



## Crfter75 (25. Januar 2016)

Hatte das gleiche problem mit dem Asus Maximud Vii Gene und H100i GTX.
Hab nen Bios update gemacht und unter die Q fan auf PWM gestellt (die Wakü hat nen 3PIN stecker) und dann ging es irgendwie 
Vielleicht hilft es ja
Mfg


----------



## Crfter75 (25. Januar 2016)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## rotmilan (26. Januar 2016)

4pin Lüfterstecker auf PWM Modus -> ist richtig, aber die Lösung ist 3pin Stecker auf PWM zu stellen, -> die Mainboards machen Zicken. 
Bedienungsanleitung des Boards
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/G10457_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_WEB.pdf
Seite 2-37 Q-Fan
http://666kb.com/i/d5v606izq6r2g1y9c.jpg
Ignore -> gibt keine Warnung

Beim Booten noch ausprobieren (Seite 2-41)
http://666kb.com/i/d5v61alunzw7jjank.jpg
beim Boot-Logo Display auf Disable setzten -> ist dann das ganze Logo weg.

beim Wait F1 if error -> disable == ich nehme an, dasss Du schon auf Disable gesetzt hast


----------



## Shudushi (30. Januar 2016)

gruto schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich habe es nun erstmal mit dem F1 überspringen "behoben".
> An sich leistet der Lüfter bzw Kühler ja Top Arbeit und ist sehr leise. Nur diese Mekdung nervt halt.



Ist auch meine aktuelle Lösung, mit der ich leben kann. Irgendein zukünftiges BIOS wird das schon beheben. Interessnt nur, dass die Jungs vom c't-Magazin genau diesen Kühler/Lüfter mit einem Asus-Z170-Board in ihrem Bauvorschlag haben  und keine Probleme erwähnen.


----------



## gruto (4. Februar 2016)

Ich melde mich nun nochmal zurück. 

Hab nun alles mögliche versucht. Leider kommt immer wieder diese Meldung, selbst wenn alles auf disabled steht. Komische Sache...
Ich verbleibe dann nun erstmal bei der "Lösung" mit dem F1 überspringen bei Fehlern. Nicht das Beste, aber anders scheint es ja im Moment nicht zu gehen. Abwarten bis das nächste Bios Update kommt


----------



## rotmilan (4. Februar 2016)

Du kannst ja das Boot Logo Display deaktivieren


----------



## Kalathan (8. Oktober 2016)

Der Thread is schon was älter, aber naja . 

Habe das Problem das ich mein Lüfter (kein WaKü) am CPUFan angeschlossen habe, aber im Bios wird er so nicht da angezeigt. 
Kommt auch mit der dieser Fehlermeldung beim booten. Neustes Bios drauf. 

Bestelle mir mal ein neuen Lüfter und sehe dan weiter.  
Habe wie vorher schon beschrieben es auf "Disable" gestellt, da der Lüfter läuft und die Temps auch in Ordnung sind. 
Ist halt ein Schönheitsfehler ^^.

Grüsse


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. Oktober 2016)

Hat denn mal jemand den Support von Asus dazu befragt was die sagen.Wenn man alles auf Ignore stellt dürfte da doch keine Meldung mehr kommen.
Sind auch keine Lüfterprofile mehr aktiv und der Lüfter steht auf Pwm?
Wird wohl wirklich daran liegen das der Macho nicht direkt anläuft,warum aber dann auch eine Meldung kommt wenn`s auf ignore steht ist fraglich,bei einigen geht es aber wohl.
Cpu fan problem - YouTube


----------

